# 2Cool Photo Project #3 - "Glass"



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*2Cool Photo Project #3

Title - "Glass" (Reflection, refraction you get the idea)*

Opens 6/1 and closes 6/15

Congratulations to Arlon on winning the extended "Eyes" project for the selectively colored heron. 

In an effort to stimulate the creative process and the exchange of images and critiques on the board I have decided to create bi-monthly photo projects. Here's how it will work&#8230;

A project will be stickied on or about the 1st and 15th of each month and will close on the 15th and 1st of the next month respectively.

A photographer may enter as many images as he or she would like throughout the time of the project on this thread only.

All 2coolers are invited to give feedback, suggestion and critiques for those submissions on the same thread. 

*Images must be taken between the start and end dates of the projects.* You should only submit shots that you have taken.

Images should be kept to 800 pixels on the longest side. Borders are allowed.

Photo manipulation is welcome - at your own risk. 

At the project close the previous winner will select the project winner. The project winner will select the next topic. Should this not happen within 48 hrs I will intervene.

Participation is key both in imagery and feedback


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

This is part of a glass windchime that I have hanging on my front porch. The backround is my house's siding which I manipulated to make it sky colred and more attractive than it appeared originally.


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

. NYC 9-11 memorial


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

This is our fish, Tony Romo, and his little glass universe. He seems to be very happy and is making bubble nests. I am told that is a good sign that he is happy in his environment. He goes wacky when I get home from work and comes over to the side of the glass and looks at me anxiously awaiting his treat of blood worms. 
I took this with the D3, 70-200mm f/2.8, ISO 800, handheld. Just some sharpening and minor adjustments and cropping.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Brazos Bend State Park*

Captured during a walk on one of the trails there.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Glass..

My glass office reflected in the glass of the office across the street shot through a double glass window and the glass of my binoculars (reversed)...


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Trying the "shotgun approach"

Paperweight:









Mom's wine glass:


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Pretty neat stuff Arlon. I like the office window glass shot. Very creative.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the comment. I just wish more folks would take the time to do something specifically for the project topic. It's actually a lot of fun to walk out or sit down with a topic on mind and see what you can come up with. Maybe everyone is just holding back till sunday so their ideas don't get "scooped". I have a half dozen more specific glass shots I took this week but I feel guilty posting them. I will post at least one more on sunday though (-:}..

Remember you are *NOT* limited to one picture! Get out there and find some glass!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I like the idea of project photography. I haven't had much time to play because of work and all.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Candy dish:*

I don't have a fancy camera, a Sony Cyber-shot (7.2MP). However, I was able to play around a little with the basic pictures through some editing. I used a candy dish my wife had on the table, used some of her materials and a work lamp for lighting (notice all her stuff). I quickly realized that this little hand held is hard to keep still (especially in these old hands) so my next group will use a tripod (it's at the other house). After numerous shots and some adjusting I came up with these that seemed to strike me...the facets make for some interesting colors and textures.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Dragon shot with D3 and 105mm macro lens. Long exposure with lighting from a maglight flashlight.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Guiding light..


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Arlon, that is very good! 
Ok, one more before it's over. My Mom gave me this.
I'm reminded of her everytime I look out the kitchen window.
She lives up in Plano. We don't get to see each other too much. But we do talk a lot on the phone.









Taken With: NIKON CORPORATION NIKON D300 
File Size: 75 kb - 595x600 Taken On: 2007:04:14 14:12:08 
Camera Make: NIKON CORPORATION Camera Model: NIKON D300 
Date/Time: 2008:06:15 14:12:08 Resolution: 595 x 600 
Flash Used: No Focal Length: 200.0mm (35mm equivalent: 300... 
Exposure Time: 0.0063 s (1/160) Aperture: f/9.0 
ISO Equiv.: 400 Whitebalance: Manual 
Light Source: Fine weather Metering Mode: matrix 
Exposure: aperture priority (semi-auto)


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Arlon, that Guiding Light photo is awsome. I love it. Very creative. 5 stars on that photo.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> Arlon, that Guiding Light photo is awsome. I love it. Very creative. 5 stars on that photo.


Yeah, what he said. Very good.
Mike


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

My try at the glass.
Canon 40D
6-15-8 befor sunset
Natural light
1/100
ISO 400
Metering Mode pattern
f11


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

slip knot said:


> Arlon, that Guiding Light photo is awsome. I love it. Very creative. 5 stars on that photo.


Yep. Five Stars for sure. Inspirationally awsome. Just WOW. Frame it and hang it.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i was reading a little about macro photography the other day and when i didn't sleep last night, i pulled out the D80 and managed to play with my camera for these...























































no special lighting, just a candle and an overhead normal ceiling light.

info on the last image
Manual 1/160, F5.6, 62mm with the Macro filter.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Project Closed*

And the winner is Gator_Nutz' Dragon...

New topic to be posted tonight....


----------

